# Refinishing burl veneer on a dining table



## bobbo37110 (Jul 6, 2009)

I definitely am not a furniture refinisher. I have an old dining table that has burl veneer on it. It has some spots on it where the top finish is off and also some cracking. I am not sure how to correct this without ruining the burl design. It matches my China cabinet so I really want to save it. I have tried to attach two photos to show the damage.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

HAve you had refinishing quoted from a professional? Just talking to someone might give you an idea if it is recoverable and what level of effort it would take.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks like a beautiful piece of burl. If there are no pieces missing you should be able to refinish it and get it looking like new. As beerdog suggest, get an estimate from a professional. If it is going to be too expensive let us know, and collectively we will walk you through the refinishing process. Whatever you do, don't start sanding it. the burl may be very thin, and you could go through it before you realise it.

Gerry


----------



## bobbo37110 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Thanks for reply*

I have not gotten a quote, but I can do that. I live in a very small town, but think I know of a professional refinisher. I definitely do not want to destroy it. Thank you both so much for your help. I will be in touch and let you know how the quote goes.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I am also curious as to what a professional will want to refinish the table. As I said, if it is going to be too costly come back to us and we'll go through the process together. It isn't all that hard, and makes for an excellent learning curve. Besides, it is kind of fun and fulfilling to do it yourself.

Gerry


----------



## bobbo37110 (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be sure to touch base with you if the quote is not within my budget. I will appreciate any help you can give me if the quote does not work out or if the phone number I have for the furniture finishing guy is not valid any more. I have refinished (unprofessionally) some furniture before, but nothing with the burl veneer. I definitely do not want to ruin the veneer.

Thanks so much :thumbsup:


----------



## FDSolutionsllc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Burl*

I know photos can be misleading, but are you sure this is a burl? In looking at the wear showing in the picture, it almost looks like a painted grain?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*FD, I think you are on to something.*



FDSolutionsllc said:


> I know photos can be misleading, but are you sure this is a burl? In looking at the wear showing in the picture, it almost looks like a painted grain?


I was spending more time looking at the trim with the 'white' scars. Me thinks that could be an inexpensive wood like poplar that was glazed to a darkness. 
Also, the scraping damage to the surface finish don't look quite right. Would I be stretching this too far by saying a photo finish or possibly plastic laminate?
Again, photos can be very deceiving.
Maybe you could very carefully scrape the surface just past the finish and "see" what is underneath.


----------



## bobbo37110 (Jul 6, 2009)

We bought his table very inexpensively at a consignment store. It matched my mother in law's china cabinet that we owned. I don't know anything about wood so this very well could be painted. I will try to determine by the method you mentioned. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

